# High Planes 1/48th Scale Conquest 1 Bearcat



## jimh (May 23, 2020)

Well, technically I guess it is the American Jet version but it will always be Conquest in my eyes. After watching a ton of build videos on youtube I thought it would be fun to try it. It will be 5 parts, 1-3 are completed with the third going up tomorrow. If the sun ever stays out long enough here in Ohio I'll get some proper photos of the finished model. Something good has to come from this virus shutdown.

JIm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2020)

Mercy....some clean-up required. Good stuff Jim. Most impressed with this type of presentation


----------



## jimh (May 23, 2020)

Thanks Fubar, it's a great little kit and the only game in town for this scale. Building on camera really keeps you honest...someday I'll post a blooper reel


----------



## jimh (May 23, 2020)

Spraying Mr. Color Gloss Clear over the decals. 2-3 coats with 6000 grit wet sanding in between. The new paint systems blows Testors out of the water...and I was a diehard enamel painter for years..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jun 4, 2020)

Part 4 is up...one more to go! The decals came apart as I applied them and I left a good bit of this footage in the video. They all came back together after a lot of water, floating the pieces and melting with MIcro Sol. I've got a 1/48 Tamiya Corsair in the works now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2020)

Never seen that one before, thanks and well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow! For a second there, I thought it was the real thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2020)

Beauty. While I have a few single colour aircraft, my biggest issue is where to hold them while spraying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Jun 4, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Beauty. While I have a few single colour aircraft, my biggest issue is where to hold them while spraying



I hear you. I usually spray in stages holding a wingtip. The second pass holding the opposite wingtip. Definitely a challenge!!

Jim


----------

